# Lakers (52-24) @ Kings (36-40) - Sun 4/6



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/7673/46dz3.png">​


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

isn't brad out with ron?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah, Brad didn't play tonight and I'm not sure when he will be back. Udrih for sure isn't playing, I think his return is Tuesday against the Warriors.

--------------------------------------

EDIT:



> Kings center Brad Miller (lower leg strain) and small forward Ron Artest (sprained left thumb) did not play against the Nuggets. Kings coach Reggie Theus said he expects Artest to play against the Lakers but was not sure about Miller's status.
> 
> Kings point guard Beno Udrih missed his ninth game of the last 10 with a lower back strain and has said he expects to return Tuesday at Golden State.


http://www.sacbee.com/kings/story/840493.html


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

sweet, hopefully it's an easy win for us.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can not lose this game. Two losses at home to Sacramento is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Sac's playing great as a spoiler team beating Playoff teams like Houston and Denver in their mini 4 game winning streak.



I would'nt be too surprised if we drop this one. Kings seems to have our numbers from time to time. We need a huge game from Odom and Pau once again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

**** the Queens and their hick town!!! Crazy Ron Ron better not try anything stupid...

PS...What is up with Brad Miller's picture in this thread, he looks like Wyatt Earp crossed with Alfalfa!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I wonder if Ron will play since its the Lakers, and Ron gets up for Kobe.

The Kings pulled out a huge upset win tonight over the Nuggets in Denver. Nuggets are kicking themselves after losing that game. Kings are happy to be the spoilers though. Kings were physical, attacking the Nuggets, screaming at the Nuggets fans in a very hostile manner to fight, Garcia had to be warned by the Ref's in the game. The Lakers better be ready, the Kings are coming out to beat all the playoff teams.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, the Kings sure are taking pride in their new found role hehe.

Anyway, Udrih and Miller are out, Artest is doubtful. Bryant better lock up Martin and they all need to come out like they mean business. Phil should show them those FTs that Udrih made the last game and how Kobe missed the game winner to motivate them. No time to **** around and drop this game.

Go Lakers, it's time for revenge!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We can win this game IF we decide to play a full 48 minutes of basketball...and not just try to "flip the switch" in the second half.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This should be an easy win but the Lakers better not take this easy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

go warriors! if new orleans loses tonight and we win our next 6 games, we'll be #1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, hopefully the Hornets and Spurs both lose tonight.

The Warriors are up by 10 right now in the first quarter. Hopefully they don't let the Hornets get back in it, although I'm sure they will.

If the Hornets/Spurs DO lose tonight, it makes tonight's game against Sacramento that much more important.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hornets are going to win, unfortunately.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

****ing Warriors cant play any defense! W/e. Now we gotta take care of business! Lets go Lakers!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i just hope we don't end up the 2nd or 3rd and have to end up playing the spurs in the 2nd round.. i prefer us being a 4 seed right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think 4th seed is very likely. Utah has a killer schedule and we own the tiebreaker with them... unless the Suns take the division lead from our hands.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think denver is going to end up in the 8th seed, so the 1st seed is what we want.. i dont respect their game at all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phoenix just lost, which at least gets us one step closer to the Pacific Division title IF we win tonight.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Phoenix just lost, which at least gets us one step closer to the Pacific Division title IF we win tonight.


Yup. A win tonight would give us a little breathing room. No reason with Gasol back and Odom playing like a beast lately, that we shouldn't win tonight.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Pathetic performance by the Suns. A hobbled Dirk and an underachieving Mavs beat the Suns on their home court. Lakers need to win out the rest of the way. Especially if we want to win the West. The only teams I see stopping the Hornets are the Lakers, and maybe the Jazz.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Huge loss by PHX! The were up 14 in the 4th...so flippin sweet


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ron Artest IS playing, by the way. I'm not sure about Udrih or Miller.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Almost game time. I didn't even go to sleep this time haha. 

I have no life, I know.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope Odom is this agressive the entire game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Don't like the start so far; I'm glad that PJ took the early timeout. We have to stay focused.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, no disrespect to the Kings, but they are essentially playing with 3 D-leaguers (Hawes, Johnson, Moore) an injured Artest and Kevin Martin who is awesome. They are also on the second game of a back to back. The Lakers have absolutely no excuse to lose tonight.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Very very sloppy play by the Lakers.

On the sidenote, I hope Moore, Hawes and Artest do shoot more of those jumpers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

When was the last time we blew a team out? This should not be happening. The Kings are NOT that good of a team right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Seattle, I believe. I completely agree with you. I hope Phil gave them hell during the TO.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Was that the first time Fisher converted a fast break layup?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

****! Odom just picked up his 2nd foul, but Phil is keeping him in the game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's the way to play!

Radman with the 3.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Horrible defense.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Geeze...Mikey Moore always plays like all world against us.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, Artest is basically giving us opportunities with his 1 on 1 crap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Kings are missing Brad Miller and Beno Udrih (two starters).

They are on the 2nd game of a back-to-back.

And _we're_ struggling?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

a lot of teams play really well against us.. cuz we're the lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NICE way to end the 1st quarter...I know we're still down by 4, but we could've easily been down by 9!

Nice sub by Phil! Nice shot by Radmanovic!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I love Vlad!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Way to end the quarter! That should be some momentu, swing for us. Come on Lakers!!!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Big time shot by Vlad Rad!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Odom's passing is suspect tonight. Where did he leave his new found agression damn it?

Nice and 1 by Jordan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Playing much better already in the 2nd quarter than we did in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, this is better. I hope they manage to slowly build a lead by halftime. I don't want another late night heart attack while watching this team.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ronnie has to cut down on the silly fouls.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Glad to see us in the lead.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I didn't even realize Luke wasn't playing until they just said it right now. 

On to a different topic, what's with Farmar's 3-point shot lately? Seems like he's lost his touch.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Nasty shot by Farmar...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

MAchine, finally!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice to see Newble finally getting some burn. I don't know what it is about him, but I think we're all going to like him... maybe.. it could be... that he plays defense? 

Up by 5. Should've been more, since the Kings are playing sloppier than us.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

For anyone watching baseball this season, the Tigers are down 9-1 about to go to 0-6. :lol:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

I agree...Farmar's trey has been off.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Nice to see Newble finally getting some burn. I don't know what it is about him, but I think we're all going to like him... maybe.. it could be... that he plays defense?
> 
> Up by 5. Should've been more, since the Kings are playing sloppier than us.


Yeah.. I was wondering if it was just me... But Newble looks pretty decent for a late pick up. Decent at boxing out, decent defense, not to bad at all..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic close to a double-double.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Artest is just a horrible player on offense.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see us up 8.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom just picked up his 3rd.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Artest is just a horrible player on offense.


They call a foul for that? WTF.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Cris said:


> For anyone watching baseball this season, the Tigers are down 9-1 about to go to 0-6. :lol:


:rofl:

Meanwhile my Cubs have put a winning streak together. :whistling:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Stu Lantz: "You can't be serious; you must be delirious!"

I found that to be very amusing.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

These refs are pathetic. Of course they swallow the whistle when the Lakers are on offense.

p.s.: anyone else thinks that Martin gets to the line a ridiculous amount?

Edit: just checked, the guy averages 9.2 FTA per game. Wow.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Artest is just a horrible player on offense.


To make it worse he's also a chucker. He loves to shoot the ball, even if it's never going in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Holy crap.. Anyone watching the kings feed for this game.. That skater dude that biffed it, just made me cringe..


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

"you don't just run like a girl, you shoot like a girl too" 

Nice insult idiot


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic again! He's having himself a hell of a first half!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

10 point lead! Go Lakers!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> "you don't just run like a girl, you shoot like a girl too"
> 
> Nice insult idiot


:rofl2:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

What was Kobe thinking just now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Newble is playing some great defense.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Newble is playing some great defense.


Yup. I'm impressed. 

He's got good hands to. Not so much in scoring or finishing, but he caught some awful passes thrown really low from Vlade earlier.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lol. Pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Newble is definitely hustling for us. I love that in a player.

Why would Fisher foul right there? Lame way to end the half.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

18 points allowed in the 2nd quarter. That's more like it. We can let Phoenix and Golden State have the greatest offense in the league for all I care, defense will get us far in the playoffs.

6 point lead and Kobe didn't need to score too much. I like it.

The lead could've been bigger, but at least they'll be forced to keep focus instead of getting complacent like we're used to .


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have a feeling Kobe's going to explode in the 3rd quarter and put the game away for good.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I hope you're right, Basel, I hope you're right . Damn it you Americans sure half long halftime breaks  we only have 10 to 15 minutes in between. Now I'm stuck watching the last episode of the last season of 24... and I'll have to stop right at the most interesting part!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe with 2 to begin the 3rd.

"Uh Oh"


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

A lovely start so far!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

An absolutely great way to start the 3rd quarter! 7-0 run, capped off by a 3-pointer by Radmanovic!

13-point lead!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I hope you're right, Basel, I hope you're right . Damn it you Americans sure half long halftime breaks  we only have 10 to 15 minutes in between. Now I'm stuck watching the last episode of the last season of 24... and I'll have to stop right at the most interesting part!


Haha. I can't stand halftime. It's really not that long, but it feels like it takes forever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Here come the "MVP" chants again in Sac-Town. I love it.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Kobe.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kobe fire in the 3rd.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers have started the 3rd quarter 7/7 from the field.

By the way, that was a nice move by Kevin Martin. 

Oh, and make that 8/8. Kobe just hit his 3rd straight 3, and like I predicted, he's exploding. 

20-point lead! 9/9!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

There we go... Man I wish we would play like this all the time.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, tighten up the defense!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Good to see us blowing out the Kings.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, starting out 10/10 wasn't too bad.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

You know you're doing something wrong when Spencer Hawes gets to go 1 on 1...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Radman having a great night after the stinker against Dallas! Nice to see.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic with his 5th 3-pointer of the game; and he also has 12 boards.

Any question as to who the Player of the Game is going to be?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

"6 foot guard having a triple double... that's just wow."

Hahaha, great.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great D, great play by Jordan! 

I'm really disappointed with Artest... I wouldn't want him anywhere near the Lakers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Artest hitting some shots. I hope we get a stop to end this Q.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

These refs need to check their vision.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bahahahaha....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radman is completely owning the Kings. And I'm soooooooo glad.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why? What was wrong? (regarding your comments about the refs, Basel)

Another buzzer beater by Radman at the end of the quarter. Lol.

I hope we don't somehow manage to blow this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> Why? What was wrong? (regarding your comments about the refs, Basel)
> 
> Another buzzer beater by Radman at the end of the quarter. Lol.
> 
> I hope we don't somehow manage to blow this one.


I just thought there should have been a few fouls called against the Kings when guarding Kobe that the refs just let go, but whatever. We're kicking ***.

A great start to the 4th quarter here.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom is 7/8 from the field. Last game, he was 10/12. I'm glad he's not settling for jumpers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Lamar!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, Johnson was pulling on Farmar pretty bad right infront of the ref and no call? I agree with your assesment of the refs Basel .


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Perhaps it was too soon to sit the starters...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe coming back in the game just to make sure there is no collapse here. It sucks, too, because we need the starters to get all the rest they can.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers are taking stupid shots and not playing great defensively. The lead is down to 12.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I called it... we get way to complacent when leading by a large amount. Jordan makes some bad decisions sometimes, I hope he won't carry that into the playoffs.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need a timeout. We need to stop forcing jumpers and exercise some clock management.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And that's game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radmanovic just tied his career high in rebounds with 14. The starters came back in and simply got the job done. Kobe puts the nail in the coffin with the 3.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe just waved goodbye to the fans, hahaha. I love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Haha, you know things are going pretty well when Sasha hits that shot!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

No palming/carry on Johnson, but Ronny gets called for the travel. Come on, be consistent even in a blowout for crying out loud.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe doing Sac-Town dirty again, lol, Radman for POTG!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

That's right, don't let them score! Finally a good defensive effort by the team. That's 2 out of 3 now (Portland and today).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Radman definitely gets Player of the Game. Hell of a game from him. We had 3 players score 20+ points; when that happens, we're undefeated.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Good win! Always a pleasure to see us smack the Kings. Radman for POTG.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Although Kobe pulled the plug on them, he gets enough of the spotlight as it is, so I concur. Radman for POTG. Just a showing of what he's capable of if he only gave a **** every time!

Now let's beat Portland on Tuesday too! Pryzbilla is out for the season, so I'd love to see Pau and company abuse LaFrentz or whomever.

Go Lakers!

good night


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice win! Gasol getting back into form, Radman on target, and Kobe is Kobe!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good win for the Lakers. They handled the Kings in the 2nd half. Hopefully LA will be able to do this tuesday in Portland. I'm going to try, and get a ticket for that game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

keep on truckin'!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

a good defensive effort against this team isn't that much to write home about... then again, they went for 71 points against us in the last game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I maybe nit picking but I just don't like how we start games. We seem so casual on defense its almost like we have no respect for the opponenet at times.

Kobe's playing at a scary good tempo right now. Its like he's chilling for a half then boom he ends up with 30.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, don't know how kobe does that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

afobisme said:


> man, don't know how kobe does that.


Don't question greatness.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, 65 points allowed in the last 3 quarters. That's the type of defense (minus some bad stretches) I want to see from this team. If only they figured out how to be consistent on that side of the floor and start games with defense like this.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Don't question greatness.


That's right. 

I mean do you question how Michaelangelo summoned the strength to paint the sixteenth chapel after the first 15? No, man. You just sit back and bask in its glory.

:clown:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

IMO It seems to me that our first half defensive woes are not for lack of effort. Its like we are using the first half to get a feel for what the other team is doing then changing our defense in the second half to counter. If that is the case then i blame our 1st half on the coaching staff for not scouting the other team properly.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont think it's a coaching issue, the effort is just not there. our guys don't close out on defense because of lack of effort.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hopefully we can see consistent effort on defense during the playoffs. Vlade is a good example. On one play he allows the opposition to drive uncontested, the next he is moving his feet laterally and forcing JHoward into a contested shot.


----------

